# First time on GHRP-6: not feeling good



## alfio (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi guys,
I started my first GHRP-6 cycle (100mcg before breakfast 100mcg post workout) saturday.
I feel like I have a cold, I'm tired and groggy.
I'm not very hungry.
Someone could tell me why? Are these normal sode effects or not?
Thanks....


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 21, 2015)

What did you reconstitute it with?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 22, 2015)

Ghrp 6 never sat well with me either, which why i chose Ipam instead.
Btw how come you are not using grf1-29 along with?

Hawk


----------



## alfio (Dec 22, 2015)

ParanoidFitness said:


> What did you reconstitute it with?


Steril apyrogenous water 5mg/2,5ml


----------



## JimRat (Dec 22, 2015)

Tired and Groggy. Yes that can happen. Typically spikes in GH from GHRPs and exogenous HGH can from what I've read can affect thyroid function causing the tired feeling. This is likely also associated with the the common effect of elevated HGH which is high quality deep sleep.

This feeling may pass as your body adjusts to the elevated HGH. I'm not sure how bad it is. If intolerable I would say to only take it in the evening.
Otherwise, you will probably adjust to it over the course of a week or two.


----------



## JimRat (Dec 22, 2015)

Frankly, like every other substance that some of us choose to put in our bodies, you really need to to A LOT of research before taking stuff. I mean your not even taking it at night. Your taking it in the morning and after your workout, so it might be effecting your sleep at night. Taking it before bed will spike HGH and cause quality deep sleep. ONLY taking it in the morning and afternoon may be causing your nighttime natural HGH spike to be reduced effecting your sleep.

Furthermore, like chicken_hawk mentioned, your probably should switch to a different GHRP like GHRP-2 or ipamorelin. From what I've read GHRP-6 increases the hormone CORTISOL more so than other GHRPs. This may also be a reason for your "sick... groggy" feeling. High levels of cortisol can cause chronic fatigue and also make you feel sick and depressed. So it may be a good idea to switch to GHRP-2 or ipamorelin. They don't effect cortisol as much as GHRP-6 does.

Lastly, like chicken_hawk also mentioned, to really reap the benefits of the HGH spiking peptides and to get your moneys worth you NEED to take Mod GRF 1-29 or another GHRH with your GHRP. They work synergistically.  For example, 100 mcg of each together (200mcg total) will cause a larger HGH spike than 300 mcg of either one alone.

I've been using both Mod GRF 1-29 and either GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin for some time. They work amazingly together. I take 100mcg of Mod GRF 1-29 and 100mcg of GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin together for a total of 200mcg three times a day. I take morning, afternoon/after workout, and at night. Better sleep, more aware during the day, more energy, and better workouts. 

Also, they really are one of the reasons I've been able to hit the gym hard again. They really helped to heal up many of my lingering injuries. Injuries like tendinitis in the elbow, knee issues, and back issues.


----------



## alfio (Dec 22, 2015)

JimRat said:


> Frankly, like every other substance that some of us choose to put in our bodies, you really need to to A LOT of research before taking stuff. I mean your not even taking it at night. Your taking it in the morning and after your workout, so it might be effecting your sleep at night. Taking it before bed will spike HGH and cause quality deep sleep. ONLY taking it in the morning and afternoon may be causing your nighttime natural HGH spike to be reduced effecting your sleep.
> 
> Furthermore, like chicken_hawk mentioned, your probably should switch to a different GHRP like GHRP-2 or ipamorelin. From what I've read GHRP-6 increases the hormone CORTISOL more so than other GHRPs. This may also be a reason for your "sick... groggy" feeling. High levels of cortisol can cause chronic fatigue and also make you feel sick and depressed. So it may be a good idea to switch to GHRP-2 or ipamorelin. They don't effect cortisol as much as GHRP-6 does.
> 
> ...


Sorry but i disagree
I chose ghrp6 because i read it doesn't raise prolactine and cortisol like ghrp2 does


----------



## JimRat (Dec 22, 2015)

alfio said:


> Sorry but i disagree
> I chose ghrp6 because i read it doesn't raise prolactine and cortisol like ghrp2 does



Yes, both GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 raise cortisol levels. I could be wrong on GHRP-6 being worse. But for arguments sake, forget them both and use IPAM. It doesn't effect cortisol like GHRP-6 or GHRP-2. IPAM is the safest GHRP compound out there and can even be used for long periods of time without issues.


----------



## alfio (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, I know, but my supplier had not ipa, terminated. I also read about ipa and agree with you, my first choice was it


----------



## alfio (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, I know, but my supplier had not ipa, terminated. I also read about ipa and agree with you, my first choice was it


----------



## alfio (Dec 22, 2015)

JimRat said:


> Yes, both GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 raise cortisol levels. I could be wrong on GHRP-6 being worse. But for arguments sake, forget them both and use IPAM. It doesn't effect cortisol like GHRP-6 or GHRP-2. IPAM is the safest GHRP compound out there and can even be used for long periods of time without issues.


Yes, I know, but my supplier had not ipa, terminated. I also read about ipa and agree with you, my first choice was it


----------



## squatster (Dec 29, 2015)

I loved the feeling on the ghrp
I grow like mad but I my self can't sleep when on it and am wired for sound all the time


----------

